# Got a Thermacell? Then you've got a Thermascent!



## Joe Moran (Nov 16, 2006)

If you own a thermacell and wanted to try the Thermascent unit out, save yourself about $14 & buy the replacement scent pads & platforms for about $8.

The platform snaps right on to the Thermacell.

They don't advertise that they are interchangable, but they are.


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the information.


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 17, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeettttt!!!!!! thanks dude


----------



## Razorback (Nov 17, 2006)

But how well does the Thermoscent work?

Razor


----------



## quailchaser (Nov 18, 2006)

Razorback said:


> But how well does the Thermoscent work?
> 
> Razor



Not worth a flip. I wasted my money on it. The platform sits up too high from the heat source so the scent pad never warms up well enough to disperse the scent.


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 18, 2006)

how does the $14 thermascent work?


----------



## RBoleman (Nov 18, 2006)

I am sorry I guess the $22 if you save $14


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 18, 2006)

I used both on the thermacell and add on thermascent, I have observed many deer looking for the other deer, I would recommend a good scent.  It maybe just luck of the draw but I liked it.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Nov 20, 2006)

As has been mentioned above - the Thermascent design is basically JUNK.  I bought one of the replacement pad systems and am going to return it.   You turn on your Thermacell with this metal shelf attached and it will NEVER get even warm - much less hot enough to make any of the scent evaporate out of the pad.  DO NOT WASTE your hard-earned money on this product.  Thermacells are great for what they were designed for - being a mosquito repellent.   BTW - if you want to use a Thermacell as a scent dispersal system - either soak a used repellent pad or get you several of the cardboard type coasters from your favorite bar.  Cut them to size and soak them in your favorite scent.  It works pretty good if you put the scent right on the heating element - but I wouldn't classify it as great.  Scent hung from a limb on some cotton (or tampon) works just as well, if not better and is cheaper.


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 20, 2006)

I filled the space in between with the change out pads cut to fit. It gets warm and smelly.


----------



## Joe Moran (Nov 21, 2006)

quailchaser said:


> Not worth a flip. I wasted my money on it. The platform sits up too high from the heat source so the scent pad never warms up well enough to disperse the scent.


 
Mine worked well.

After the hunt, the scent pad was toasted. Was it real windy when you tried it?

IMO, this has been one of the most windy seasons in a long time.


----------



## dearmisser (Nov 21, 2006)

*JUNK*

I agree with most of you, the attachement is junk and worthless.  There is no way it can get warm, too high away from the heat.  I agree I use cotton balls and good ole tampax tampons.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 20, 2006)

dearmisser said:


> I agree with most of you, the attachement is junk and worthless.  There is no way it can get warm, too high away from the heat.  I agree I use cotton balls and good ole tampax tampons.


yeah ill use the tampax only if you go in there and explain to the lady at the convienent store why im buying them


----------



## Joe Moran (Dec 20, 2006)

strutrut247 said:


> yeah ill use the tampax only if you go in there and explain to the lady at the convienent store why im buying them


 

C'mon man! What do you care?


----------



## 338mag (Jan 13, 2007)

*got that right*



Joe Moran said:


> If you own a thermacell and wanted to try the Thermascent unit out, save yourself about $14 & buy the replacement scent pads & platforms for about $8.
> 
> The platform snaps right on to the Thermacell.
> 
> They don't advertise that they are interchangable, but they are.


joe's right there the same thing you buy one and you really have both they wont tell you that,they want the xtra cheese.


----------



## Joe Moran (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't understand why some folks say they don't get hot enough. 

Mine did just fine. It got hot enough, that after the hunt, the pad was actually toasted from the heat.

The instructions say that it won't work in high winds, and thety recommend placing the pad right on the heater then.

Mine worked fine.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Jan 18, 2007)

Some products are good and some are gimmicks made to separate hunters from their hard-earned money.  I chock the Thermascent up as one of those gimmicks.  I stand behind my claims above - Thermacell - awesome product - Thermascent (and adapter for use with regular Thermacell) JUNK.  When I buy a product and think it is good I'll add very postive reviews on MANY hunting forums.   When I buy one and think it is a ripoff - I like to warn others about the issues I see with the product.  If I would have read some posts like are mentioned here about the Thermascent I would not have wasted my money.  Since they were new this year there really wasn't anything out much about them.  Hopefully they'll have 1000s of them in surplus and sell them for what they're worth - maybe $5.


----------



## wam777 (Jan 18, 2007)

*HOT HANDS!!!!*

Save some money get you some Hot Hands (.50 each). Shake as many as you want up, put your favorite scent on them, throw them out, hang em in a tree whatever been doing it for years and it works great.


----------

